# Does your Fur-kid do this?



## Trids (Jan 22, 2009)

Whenever Max gets hold of some item he shouldn't have, he'll come find me and show me whatever it is that he's grabbed. He doesn't GIVE it to me, he only wants me to see it so that I chase him to get it away from him. (FWIW, I realize that it's his way of getting me to participate in the "Chase Me" game, and it works, because I don't want him to swallow whatever it is, at least until I'm able to identify it.) I'm hoping eventually he'll tire of the game. Someone, PLEASE tell me he'll get tired of this game. Someone? Please? Someday? :bowl:

Last night he ran into the bedroom doorway and stood still until I looked at him to see what he was up to. He then _STUCK HIS TONGUE OUT AT ME,_ so I could see that he had something he shouldn't have. He spit out this white thing on the carpet (to make sure I'd seen it) and then scooped it up and ran away. Once I caught him and told him to "Drop It", (he's usually pretty good about that), I discovered that it was a clean cotton ball left over from our ear cleaning session earlier in the evening. He'd stolen it out of my nightstand. :doh:

He's a very funny boy.


----------



## mullins1947 (Aug 18, 2008)

Our Golden act in a similar manner. Sadie is almost two. She'll also bring an item that she isn't supposed to have and set indoen in front of us. She will then stare until we maek an attept to grab it. Of course she's quciker than us, so quickly grbs the item and runs with the expectation that we'll chase her. Actually, we don't really want this to stop, as it fun and funny. We love it.

Mike, Bobbie and Sadie.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

*(FWIW, I realize that it's his way of getting me to participate in the "Chase Me" game, and it works, because I don't want him to swallow whatever it is, at least until I'm able to identify it.) I'm hoping eventually he'll tire of the game. Someone, PLEASE tell me he'll get tired of this game. Someone? Please? Someday? *

Not likely. ;-) Keeping the things you don't want him to get picked up and teaching a good retrieve are two skills that will help a lot, though.


----------



## Trids (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks, Steph! We do try very hard to make sure the house is "puppy-proofed" at all times, but we do slip up occasionally. On the other hand, we're discovering that our boy is VERY resourceful at finding things he shouldn't have. Tonight's episode involved a doggie bandana that 'should' have gone around his neck instead of IN his mouth. It had been out of his reach for a week, but somehow tonight, when my back was turned - he snatched it up & ran like the wind! :doh:



FlyingQuizini said:


> *(FWIW, I realize that it's his way of getting me to participate in the "Chase Me" game, and it works, because I don't want him to swallow whatever it is, at least until I'm able to identify it.) I'm hoping eventually he'll tire of the game. Someone, PLEASE tell me he'll get tired of this game. Someone? Please? Someday? *
> 
> Not likely. ;-) Keeping the things you don't want him to get picked up and teaching a good retrieve are two skills that will help a lot, though.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

He will never tire of the "chase me" game. It is, however, possible to teach him a new, more fun game where he brings you the thing and retrieves to hand. If you play it 99% of the time with something you can take and give right back, you can get the nasty or dangerous thing from him and keep it the other 1%.

We do a big "thank you" when we get brought a toy. We shake it, make it exciting, and give it back (or throw it). The dogs learn it's more fun to give us stuff than to run away with it.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Get tired of the keep-away-and-chase game?? NEVER!! LOL 

I learned the only way to get Sam to drop whatever it was he wasn't supposed to have was to ignore him. He was WAY too excited at the prospect of me chasing him for it, so when I just looked at him, said "yea.. so..?" and turned away, he'd get bored and drop it lol

Of course, I only did that in instances where I knew if he did decide to eat said object, it wouldn't hurt him.  (like when I'd forget to shut the bathroom door and he'd go digging in the trash for cotton balls and q-tips lol)


----------



## Trids (Jan 22, 2009)

I kind of thought I HAD already been doing that....I guess Max hasn't caught on yet. Or, perhaps I haven't caught on yet! I'll have to make more of an effort to make a big deal of my "thank you" for the toys and other gifts he presents me with. Thanks for the tip!



tippykayak said:


> He will never tire of the "chase me" game. It is, however, possible to teach him a new, more fun game where he brings you the thing and retrieves to hand. If you play it 99% of the time with something you can take and give right back, you can get the nasty or dangerous thing from him and keep it the other 1%.
> 
> We do a big "thank you" when we get brought a toy. We shake it, make it exciting, and give it back (or throw it). The dogs learn it's more fun to give us stuff than to run away with it.


----------



## Trids (Jan 22, 2009)

I kind of thought that this was the response I'd get! LOL!

Max is usually very good about putting his toys literally in my hand during playtime, but when he has a no-no, it's a whole different story. I think it's his favorite game, to get me to chase him. Maybe I'll try the "yea - so?" boredom response & see what he does then. My problem is trying to make sure that whatever he has won't hurt him if he swallows it. I generally need to chase him before I can be sure!




missmarstar said:


> Get tired of the keep-away-and-chase game?? NEVER!! LOL
> 
> I learned the only way to get Sam to drop whatever it was he wasn't supposed to have was to ignore him. He was WAY too excited at the prospect of me chasing him for it, so when I just looked at him, said "yea.. so..?" and turned away, he'd get bored and drop it lol
> 
> Of course, I only did that in instances where I knew if he did decide to eat said object, it wouldn't hurt him.  (like when I'd forget to shut the bathroom door and he'd go digging in the trash for cotton balls and q-tips lol)


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Chester loves this game. He will bring me pillows off the bed, socks, throw rug from the front door, big or small items anything to make me stop what I am doing for a game of chase. He knows if we are watching TV or trying to read he can make us get up. The dog is goofy....but so much fun.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Flora does the same thing. She'll get something and then walk up to me with the cutest expression and just stand there with the stolen item in her mouth. I try to ignore her, but unfortunately she goes ahead and begins chewing up whatever she's got, so I usually end up chasing her around to get it.

Here's a pic of her one time when she got ahold of a houseplant (yes, I think it's a philodendron, and no, it didn't poison her,) and just stood there, waiting for me to chase her.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Tucker does this all the time. Just the other day he brought me an entire roll of toilet paper from the bathroom and then took off running down the hall when I tried to take it from him. He does this with his toys too.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

jwemt81 said:


> Tucker does this all the time. Just the other day he brought me an entire roll of toilet paper from the bathroom and then took off running down the hall when I tried to take it from him. He does this with his toys too.



Toilet paper confetti is not fun to clean up. I know from experience. lol


----------



## kindred (Aug 4, 2009)

kdmarsh said:


> Flora does the same thing. She'll get something and then walk up to me with the cutest expression and just stand there with the stolen item in her mouth. I try to ignore her, but unfortunately she goes ahead and begins chewing up whatever she's got, so I usually end up chasing her around to get it.
> 
> Here's a pic of her one time when she got ahold of a houseplant (yes, I think it's a philodendron, and no, it didn't poison her,) and just stood there, waiting for me to chase her.


Oh! she looks so beautiful in that picture... and also guilty


----------



## Kohanagold (Nov 5, 2008)

Paige does this, but its not stuff I dont want her to have. Its always HER stuff, and she just wants to show it off. If I dont acknowlege it, she gets rather "in your face" about it. If I tell her "oh, look at that. What a nice toy you have!", then she is generally very proud of herself and says a few "whoo whoo"s and all is well. LOL. Good luck, BJ


----------



## LibbysMom (Jan 15, 2008)

Libby used to do this alot but she'd rather play tug with the object. Murphy on the other hand will get something he's not supposed to and then proceed to prance and buck around the living room until you notice. When you start to chase him, he usually ends up dropping it or you can get him to bring it to you. He hates being in "trouble". Libby used to suck down whatever she'd get if we'd start to chase her so we had to stop so that we had some chance of identifying the object.


----------



## jenlaur (Jun 24, 2009)

My cute little 12 week old puppy showed me this nice little smushed frog tonight. Of course she goes running off into the neighbors yard with me and my daughter running behind. Did you know 12 week old puppies can run really fast? When we stopped chasing her she prances back to us proud as she can be with the frog hanging out of her mouth. Disgusting.......


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

kdmarsh said:


> Flora does the same thing. She'll get something and then walk up to me with the cutest expression and just stand there with the stolen item in her mouth. I try to ignore her, but unfortunately she goes ahead and begins chewing up whatever she's got, so I usually end up chasing her around to get it.
> 
> Here's a pic of her one time when she got ahold of a houseplant (yes, I think it's a philodendron, and no, it didn't poison her,) and just stood there, waiting for me to chase her.


She is certainly living up to her name !!! She looks like a little bear.


----------



## double trouble (Oct 6, 2009)

Both my pups do this occasionally. Based on everything I've read, if they present you something and let you take it from them, even if it's something you do not want them to have, you are supposed to praise them for bringing it to you. This is supposed to encourage the "retrieve" in them, and enable you to train them to bring you things you actually want like the newspaper, etc. (I haven't gotten that far with them yet, but that would be pretty sweet.) When they take something, such as a sock, and begin running around, I call them to come in a really energetic voice. When they come with the object in their mouths, I take it from them, praise them for coming to me and giving me the object, then, I put the object away. Sometimes they'll follow me and think it's a game so I'll tell them no, while pointing to the object in a stern voice. This will usually make them stay away from it from now on. I try not to chase them, because that usually only encourages the game. This method seems to work as lately they have just been bringing me things that are laying around, which kind of helps me to pick up. Or, of course, if I catch them in the act when they are about to pick up something I don't want, a stern no or "drop it" usually works.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

kdmarsh said:


> Here's a pic of her one time when she got ahold of a houseplant (yes, I think it's a philodendron, and no, it didn't poison her,) and just stood there, waiting for me to chase her.


Hank had pruned all the houseplants for me, rather they needed it or not.:doh:

My Maggie loved the keep-away game especially with socks, shoes or underwear. Once we had a friend visiting, he apparently didn't keep his clothing put away and left the bedroom door open. Maggie came running through the livingroom with his briefs ready for a game.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

yes mine do this. I find if I ignore them they keep walking closer and closer to me to make sure I see it, I don't look at them until the are within reach and grab them. 

They also do the look into the room, walk away and you can hear them just outside the door. They start to get vocal whne they really want you up. Or they do the "zoom by" and fly through the room several times...this happens when one has a treasure and the other wants it.

Last night it was an oven mit. They also, once you get them, run to a corner and try and hide it from you.


----------

